# 

## Mihey

1.  , 99-  , ,   .        100 ,          ,        ,      ,    . 
   87    
2.  , 42 ,    8- ,         .    ,      ,      ,        72   ,    .        .     ,   ,    ,               . 
3.       ,      .      .   ()       , ,   . 
4.           ,  8     . ,  ,      ,    ,      ,        . 
5.  , 44 ,   14- ,           .     ,    ,      : !. , ,       ,  67 ,    40   .        ,       . 
6.  , 20 ,       ,      .        ,        . 
7.  ,       ,    ,       .   3          ,      .   ,        ,   ,   ,     ,       ,       . 
8.         ,      .  ,     ,   750   ,         .       14 .   ,             55 ,   500  . 
9.  , 35 ,       .  ,  ,            F4 .     ,       .              .        ,      .    ,        ,   .       ,     ,      ,   ,       5000  ,           . 
10.  ,    ,       3.     ,  ,    ,          ,         !,       KKK.           .      . 
11.  , 26 ,    - ,     ,       .      ,     .      ,         3  ,   .     ,   :     ,  . .     ,        . 
12. , -    ,    50-     .  1975          The Goodies (BBC),     . ,           ,           . 
13.  1982         ""  .  ,        ,     . ,        -.

----------


## Mihey

14.   1993     ""  :      ,        . ,         . 
15.  1988     ,       . ,                3 000 ,        . , , , ,     . 
16. 20-  ,         . ,  ,    :       "". 
17.    ,     ,  1996            ,       .     :    ,     . 
18.    ,       ,   .    ,  - ,  -     .      6    .       -     ,    . 
19.      ,   .        ,          .      ,       . 
20.         .  ,        ,  ,   .  ,    ,   ,      .               . 
21.    18- ,      ,   ,   900   ,    .  ,     !    ,         ,          .            . 
22.        2001     ,     .   ,       ,    .  - ,        3-     .    65           . 
23.      59-  .            . ,      300  (136 )  1  ,          -       . 
24.   1998      `      ,          ,   .         . 
25.       :     ,     ,               ...         -     -      .    ,    .   ,        ,        .          .      ,    .      . 
25.             .  ,       ,        . 
26.          .              .        ,  . 
27. 1     ,             (,    ),     ,      . ,   ,     (   ,  ,        )  . 4   ,     3 .     . 
28.             .       . (1982) 
29.  ,   Tour de France (),         .   ,   ,     . ,         . 
30.  .        -.   55       .          . 
31.  ,  ,     ,        ,     ,   .

----------


## Mihey

32.            . 
33.  ,    ,       9   ,        ,     . 
34.  ,      ,    .    ,          ,     . 
35.  1943      B-24      .       .       1960 . 
36.                   .   , , ,       .             ,      . 
37.       -      ( 1, 4 ) ... - .  1567   ,   ,  .  ,   ,     ,      .      ,   , ,    . 
38.  1601 ,       ,       (                 ),        .       ,  ,  ,     .   ,          , ,    . 
39.      Te Deum      XIV  1687 , -     ,        ,      .         .    ,    ,           .   , ,    ,     . 
40.          . ,      1771    61      ,      : , ,  ,  ,  , .    -       -      14 ! 
41.  1871            ,    ,     ,  ,      .     ,      , ,   ,    .     ,      . ,   ,           !          ,       . 
42.   (1819-1884)   ,           :  ,     ..
    ,      ,    . 
43.     .  1911       ,    .... !         ,      .      ,     ,    .       .      . 
44.  1911          (   ),    .      ,          ... ,    . 
45.         .    , -,  ,        ,     , , ,     ,    . 
46.    Cleveland Indians      ,    ,      New York Yankees.

----------


## Mihey

47.        ...   1927 .           ,    ,      ,        .             . -        .  ,   ,     ,   :     . 
48.         .       -     - (    ?)            ,     .
   ,     -,  .  1947              ,  ,       ,      ,    ,    .     .       ,      100  ,   10   ,   ,     . ,  ,      ,      ,    -  .         . 
49.        ,     .  1971    -     :       ,                . 
50.          ,     . 15  1974  ,     ,   8-   :    Channel 40's,   ,      -     ,   ,    .        . 
51.  --            Graceland   .      ,     . 
52.       ,  . 25-  1979          Ford Motor's,       .          . 
53.  1982                 .     ,            .       ,   47- ,    ,  
62.      ,  ,   ,      ,     .   -  ,     ,       .         . 
63.          -,    .   ,           .

----------


## Mihey

64.   38-         , ,     ,      :           .    ,       . 
65. 1927 .  -  (J.G. Parry-Thomas)  ,        .        .   ,     ,        - 171   . 
66. 1928 .  ,  ,      ,    ,       . 
67. 1993 .  ,           (The Crow).       ,     . 
68. 2003 .   (Brandon Vedas)    ,    .   -     -   . 
69. 2005 . 28- ,    Lee Seung Seop         Starcraft 50   . 
70. 2007 .   (Jennifer Strange), 28-   ,    ,   Nintendo Wii    .                 . 
71.        .   ,             .       " ,        "  ,     ,      .   ,         -    . 
72. , .            -     .  ...     25-      . 
73.      ,      , 42-                .        . ,   ... ,     .     . 
74.        ,    .    .    ,        .    ,       .     ,  ,       .    ,      .  ,      ,     . 
75.   , 70-  ,    ,           .   ,       . 
76.  -    .    ,   ,  ,        .  ,        ,        . 
77.  ,    ,             ,      .       ,      . 
78. -       .     , ,  ,        . 
79. 80-          .  ,       . 
80.       .  ,      .  ,  ,   ,      .   . 
81.   65-  -     ,          .       ,     ,      . 
82.          .   ,     , ,    ,     .    . 
83.   , 23 ,           .     ,       .   ,         . 
84.       ,          .       . 
85.            .   ,      . 
86.         .   ,  .    -,   ,  .   ,    ,    . 
87.       .   ,        ,      .       ,      . 
88.  -         .  ,       ,     ,    39- .

----------


## Olio

*Mihey*,    ?!!  -  !  !

----------


## Kazbek

,    .

----------


## Nooree

> ,    .

   -   -  ,

----------


## nickeler

,  )))   

> .      .       . .     . .     ,   "",    . .     ,               - .
>        12           .         . .,          .  . .      ,  ,      -    ,  . .   . .        ,     12    .
>          .       ,     .  ,          ,     ,   .  ,       .        .
>   (     )               .            282-     .   ,            .

----------


## 23q

> 

  -    ..

----------


## Olio

> "",

      :)

----------


## rasta-koy

> 53.  1982                 .     ,            .       ,   47- ,    ,

  WTF??

----------


## Kazbek



----------

